# Dog Shampoo Confession



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

So I've had my puppy for about 3 weeks now. One night I was taking a shower, and realized that we were out of my favorite Biolage shampoo. Wanting to get the nastyness out of my hair, I grabbed my puppy's Perfect Coat shampoo. I used it before my puppy got to try it out! I must say, the results I got from MY hair were impressive. Its extra soft and clean. Seems to strip out the junk that has built up in my hair over time. I routinely rotate shampoos, but this dog shampoo has just been doing wonders. Its apple scent, and comes with the apple freshening spray. And I must say, the apple scent lasts, and smells wonderfully! Has anyone else ever used this brand on their dog? Or have you ever been guilty of doing something similar?


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I have!! not that brand but another. What's good enough for my dog is good enough for me


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I've used my girls Eqyss stuff before.  I smelled GREAT! Too expensive for me to use every day though.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I used to use my horse's shampoo. Mane and Tail, I think (it's been years). Worked great and was very cheap. I had two bottles- one at the barn and one in the shower


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

And here I was worried because I leave Bellas shampoo on the side of the tub (she gets bathed at least 4-5 times a week) I was worried my husband or teenage daughter might accidently use it LOL. Guess it wouldnt really be a problem.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I haven't but I have always been tempted because it smells so good! I am just worried because my hair is pretty dry from the highlights so I should probably stick with my own shampoo. Plus, the dogs' shampoo is much more expensive than mine!


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

Cowboy's shampoo was $3 for a big big bottle. Its cheaper than my Biolage shampoo! I've used Mane N Tail before as well. Didn't like it as much, seemed to leave a build up of some sort in my mane. lol.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Mane N Tail coats the hair, it's actually a detangler mostly. We used it in the grooming shop on some dogs but you had to be really careful or else the buildup would be heavy and the dogs would look greasy.

I HAVE used dog shampoo before. I don't make a habit of it because of the expense mostly.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Had poison ivy once...3 days of intense burning, itching pull my hair out intense like.

I was showering, or more like standing n there for relief and I looked down and saw my Eqyess shampoo for dogs...The words..Stops itch on contact made me reach down..and bathe in it.

next day..redness was gone. I then used the spray..and it never bothered me again and went away stat. 

That is when my love affair with eqyess products bloomed. Now, I dont make it a habit..but damn skippy. Yes I would use it again if need be!


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

I use Eqyss on my horse's mane, tail, and body. It keeps her skin in great condition and prevents dandruff. Its good stuff, and works better than the other brands I've tried for her dandruff.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Shell said:


> I used to use my horse's shampoo. Mane and Tail, I think (it's been years). Worked great and was very cheap. I had two bottles- one at the barn and one in the shower


I Love Mane and Tail!! I did the same thing when I had horses!! Except my barrel racing horse hated being bathed in anything but Suave Green Apple Shampoo...he was an odd one.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Shell said:


> I used to use my horse's shampoo. Mane and Tail, I think (it's been years). Worked great and was very cheap. I had two bottles- one at the barn and one in the shower


I've used mane & tail too, and prefer it  I've used some of the dog shampoo in a pinch on my own hair, and people ALWAYS comment on how it's shiny and smells so good, and where did I get that amazing shampoo? "It was a special order" I tell them. (At least it's not a complete lie )


----------

